# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  Почти 90% приложений содержат потенциальные проблемы с безопасностью

## CyberWriter

Компания Veracode, специализирующаяся на разработке средств для проведения аудита безопасности, опубликовала результаты исследования кода около 10 тысяч различных приложений, проверенных за последние 6 месяцев в cloud-сервисе статического анализа кода, развиваемом данной компанией. Всего было проанализировано несколько миллиардов строк кода, который предоставлен как проприетарными, так и открытыми проектами. По данным отчета только 16% из всех приложений смогли пройти тестирование с первого раза, в остальных случаях были выявлены те или иные проблемы с безопасностью.

При аналогичном исследовании проведённом полгода назад проверку сразу прошли 42% приложений, столь значительное различие объясняется ужесточением требований к тестовым проверкам, в частности, уязвимости XSS и "SQL Injection" более не относятся к категории незначительных, так как часто становятся причиной утечки важных данных. Отдельно отмечается низкое качество программ для мобильных систем и web-приложений, используемых на государственных сайтах, передает opennet.ru.

Интересно, что для коммерческих и открытых проектов уровень прохождения тестов оказался одинаковым, обе категории программ прошли тест с первого раза только в 12% случаев. Степень прохождения проверки для кода, разработанного для внутреннего применения составила 17%, а для кода разработанного по аутсорсингу - 7% (частично, оправданием для аутсорсинга является относительно небольшое число проверенных проектов, что не позволило собрать достаточной статистики).

Среди наиболее часто эксплуатируемых уязвимостей, которым подвержены web-приложения, отмечаются атаки по подстановке SQL-кода и по встраиванию JavaScript/HTML контента (XSS-уязвимости). Именно за счет данных проблем совершено большинство атак групп Anonymous и LulzSec в последнее время. Только атака по подстановке SQL-кода, проведённая в апреле с использованием вредоносного ПО Lizamoon, привела к поражению тысяч сайтов. Проникновение через связанные с подстановкой SQL уязвимости становится эпидемией. Проблемы, связанные с XSS-уязвимостями, выявлены в 68% проверенных web-приложений, а "SQL Injection" - в 32%. При анализе государственных сайтов было выявлено, что 40% из них могут использоваться для подстановки SQL-кода, а 75% подвержены XSS-уязвимостям. Для финансового сектора данные показатели составляют 29% и 67%, а для производителей ПО - 30% и 55%.

Что касается обычных приложений, не связанных с web, то в 19% случаев наблюдаются проблемы с обработкой ошибок, в 15% некорректная работа с буферами, 14% - переполнение буфера, 11% - возможность переопределения путей или имен файлов (например, отсутствие проверки на "../"), 9% - целочисленные переполнения, 9% - потенциальное наличие бэкдоров (!), 8% - некорректное использование криптографических средств, 4% - утечка информации, 2% - возможность подстановки SQL-запросов.

Кроме того, выявлено, что от 30 до 70% разработанных для внутреннего использования приложений так или иначе повторно используют чужой код, например, в виде вызова функций сторонних библиотек. Часто именно сторонний код становится причиной проблем. Например, большое число XSS-уязвимостей в приложениях гос. учреждений связано с использованием платформы Adobe ColdFusion.

anti-malware.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Smoky_day

при этом у 8 из 10 пользователей сети уязвимые браузеры и плагины. 
Как говорит Positive Technologies: «Как показывают работы по оценке осведомленности пользователей, при массовой рассылке электронных писем, от 30% до 40% сотрудников осуществляют переход по сомнительной ссылке, содержащейся в рассылаемом сообщении»  http://devteev.blogspot.com/2011/10/...abilities.html

----------

